# Drinking Bubble Tea?



## Xane_MM (Jan 28, 2021)

I don't play Pocket Camp as I wouldn't want another mobile game possibly tempting me to pay for in-app purchases other than Pokémon Go, but I've seen the item from a recent event and I wonder…

Can you character drink from the handheld bubble tea cup, and if so, could I see pictures or a video of it? All of the pictures I've seen of it just show it being held as an item.

I only play New Horizons and _wish_ it had these, but it doesn't.


----------



## Roxxy (Jan 28, 2021)

I honestly have no clue as have never seen any of my campers drink bubble tea. I will definitely look out and report back  Sounds amazing if it really does happen


----------



## Xane_MM (Jan 28, 2021)

Thanks! As far as I can tell, the bubble tea was only given out as part of the Pekoe's Boba Cookie event in 2020, where it only had a 12% chance of being received after eating the cookie.




Again, I'm not familiar with Pocket Camp, but I'm thinking the only ways to see it yourself would be if someone can give it to you or if you're able to visit them. It's marked as a handheld accessory, which reminds me of New Horizons's carried items like the balloons, tweeter, sparkling cider, and others, which you can interact with by pushing *A*. Can you interact with carried items in Pocket Camp like that? If not, I guess there's no drinking animation.


----------



## Pyoopi (Jan 28, 2021)

I stopped playing Pocket Camp, but usually you can't interact with handheld items like A button mechanic.

There's probably a villager-only animation of them drinking and interacting with the boba but the player cannot. It'll just be a cosmetic item.

However, I'm not 100% sure as the game has evolved way more since I quit.


----------



## Roxxy (Jan 28, 2021)

I did go on pocket camp and Erik was drinking coffee/cocoa so they can use items. I have been playing since the beginning but sadly don’t think I got the bubble tea. I will look but maybe if someone has it they can try it out as I would also really love to know


----------



## Xane_MM (Jan 28, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> I did go on pocket camp and Erik was drinking coffee/cocoa so they can use items.


  *Oh!* That's great! That might mean that perhaps there's a different drinking animation for the bubble tea.  This reminds me of the smoothies animals use in New Horizons, which appear to have straws but they use them like normal cups (and the straws usually end up way below their mouths). I hope Pocket Camp doesn't do that.





Roxxy said:


> I have been playing since the beginning but sadly don’t think I got the bubble tea. I will look but maybe if someone has it they can try it out as I would also really love to know


Oh, well...hopefully someone that has the bubble tea will try giving it to a villager then do a screen recording until they use it. Pocket Camp seems to have way more stuff than New Horizons at times, so it'd make me hope they gave this drink its own animation, unlike New Horizons.​
I wonder, can anyone temporarily gift you the item somehow?


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 28, 2021)

Xane_MM said:


> I wonder, can anyone temporarily gift you the item somehow?


sadly no, i would love a trading system but it would defeat nintendos making money scheme lol

usually when you get handheld items you yourself can hold them but thats all you do is hold them, same with any villager you give them to

	Post automatically merged: Jan 28, 2021




like i have this popcorn bag and my villagers and i can only hold it, they dont eat out of it

they can eat however its only stuff that can be sat down in your campsite


----------



## Roxxy (Jan 28, 2021)

Don’t know if it’s of any interest but Erik is still drinking his coffee  Pocket camp has a lot of cute details and it’s sad that so many people have stopped playing


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 28, 2021)

heres bob eating peach manjuu, but its an item on the table behind him


----------



## Xane_MM (Jan 28, 2021)

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> usually when you get handheld items you yourself can hold them but thats all you do is hold them, same with any villager you give them to
> ...
> like i have this popcorn bag and my villagers and i can only hold it, they dont eat out of it
> 
> they can eat however its only stuff that can be sat down in your campsite


Ah, that's helpful, thanks! That's kinda disappointing to know, though, so I guess New Horizons has an advantage here. That popcorn's cute, though! I like the pastel colors on it and your dress! (More of Pocket Camp's pretty dresses need to be remade in NH.)


Roxxy said:


> Don’t know if it’s of any interest but Erik is still drinking his coffee





SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> heres bob eating peach manjuu, but its an item on the table behind him


Both of these are cute.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 28, 2021)

gotta say one of my favorite things about pc is that you can dress your villagers and they keep said clothing items on as long as you want them to


----------



## Xane_MM (Jan 28, 2021)

That definitely sounds better than the mainline Animal Crossing games. I think Gabi looks good in the pink Prim Outfit but she only _sometimes_ wears it on her own outside of Harv's Island.



Doesn't help Pocket Camp has all of those cute, detailed dresses that Gabi here will never wear because they're remade in NH by other people so I can't put them in Able Sisters for her to choose. (It's still very dumb that I can't put custom designed clothes on animals at Harv's Island but can with humans. It almost looks like an oversight...)


----------

